# any good chew toys?



## lele_deja27 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just wanted to know what you guys use as chew toys.I'm trying to get some ideas.  I did buy some of those colored wood sticks but they don't seem to use them.  I've read somewhere that you can use chicken bones?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My boys won't actually chew on anything at all. Some rats are chewers, some aren't


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe try wooden bird toys that you can hang in their cage? My ratties like those.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah my boys aren't much for chewing. My gerbils love cardboard though. I tried to give them T-bones from a steak and chicken bones...they werent excited about either.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine love to chew up the cardboard boxes that I give them for houses. They also love water bottle and soda bottle caps, especially if there is a little bit of water or soda left in the cap.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

hanging bird toys are my rats fav....but the absolute best chew toy i have ever bought them was the edible hut i bought from petco.

its by far there favorite toy! they love chewing it and pulling out the straw roof....and peeing on it....then runing back inside to chew on it some more.

or you can just give them old shoe boxes....I put some treats in it.. and leave it in there cage, after a few hours sometimes a day. They have chewed there way into the shoebox. Plus not only are you recycling, but saving money. And once it turns all soggy (and boy will it get soggy) just throw it out.

i also give them bones from dinner, it our meal wasn't spicy.



but the one thing i would stay away from is that Knot nibbler thing...

i mean it looks cute. but my rats just pulled out the sticks that keep it together and then fought over the nut. the biggest waste of 6 dollars i have ever bought for them.


or you could always take some nuts or fresh blueberries and some newspaper...crumble it into a ball with the goodies in the middle. and let them have at it. I just wouldn't give it to them at night if your planing to sleep.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine love hanging bird toys, straws [must have been used], plastic cat jingle balls...


----------



## lele_deja27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! I can't wait to try them.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

they also steal ice, teehee. or Zinc anyway.


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Definitely try them on chicken bones - most of my lot love them and it keeps them entertained for ages. I also give mine the corks left over from bottles of wine which they like but I hate cos the bits get everywhere and usually clog up the washing machine when I change their bedding. If you make them a little house out of newspaper of cardboard they'll usually have fun chewing new ratty-sized doors and windows; but this one doesn't last long at all, as its only a matter of time before someone falls asleep on the roof of it and covers the whole thing in pee - so, yeh, they tend to disintegrate pretty fast. 
One that always works with mine is letting your rats near expensive designer shoes. I don't know how they do it but my rats can always tell the difference between highstreet and fendi; guess which they prefer to chew to tatters :x


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine have in their cage for chew toys

cereal boxes (variety size) a whole side of there platform has thing long wooden coloured otyw ith flowers and hearts for my girls and Kieth has footballs and rugbys balls lol
A wooden house
Cat toys

And if i ever see anything else they like i chuck that it there , and make tissue paper treat balls to  they all love them! 
Jess x


----------

